# Southern California: Last two weeks of December (Dec 18-31)



## mohater (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi Folks, looking to go to Southern California, flexible location (LA, Orange County, San Diego, Carlsbad, etc), last two weeks of the year (can be one week or two, either week) .

Thanks!


----------



## abc31 (Nov 15, 2022)

I can get up to 12 nights during those weeks at Winners Circle Resort in Solona Beach (near San Diego) through my Royal Holiday Points timeshare.  Let me know if you are interested. My number is 516-330-4072. or my email is abcassidy@hotmail.com. 
Amy


----------



## thegortons (Nov 16, 2022)

If your dates are flexible at all, there is availability at The Welk resort in Escondido, CA starting January 3 and onward.  PM if interested.


----------



## swsc16 (Nov 16, 2022)

What unit size do you need?


----------



## DRIless (Nov 17, 2022)

What unit size do you need? 
I have several resorts available for your dates, please PM me.


----------



## mohater (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi folks, thanks for the replies.

We are 6 people (two adults and 4 kids aged 0-13)


----------



## MJ55 (Nov 19, 2022)

Did you book anything yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohater (Nov 20, 2022)

MJ55 said:


> Did you book anything yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, still looking


----------



## mohater (Nov 29, 2022)

Still looking if anyone has something that comfortably sleeps 6.


----------



## dorranP (Nov 29, 2022)

Did you find anything yet? 

Sent from my itel A631W using Tapatalk


----------



## mohater (Nov 29, 2022)

dorranP said:


> Did you find anything yet?
> 
> Sent from my itel A631W using Tapatalk



Still looking.


----------



## dorranP (Nov 29, 2022)

Send a PM or email me at phillipsdorran@gmail.com


Sent from my itel A631W using Tapatalk


----------



## mohater (Nov 30, 2022)

dorranP said:


> Send a PM or email me at phillipsdorran@gmail.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my itel A631W using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## SuperBennett (Nov 30, 2022)

Marriott Vacation club pulse , 2BR sleeps 6 comfortably , send a PM if this works for you 

Sent from my TECNO KC6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohater (Nov 30, 2022)

SuperBennett said:


> Marriott Vacation club pulse , 2BR sleeps 6 comfortably , send a PM if this works for you
> 
> Sent from my TECNO KC6 using Tapatalk


PM Sent


----------



## mohater (Dec 2, 2022)

Still looking. Some kind folk have PM'ed some offers but nothing materialized yet. Had at least one most likely fraud offer (proof of reservation was faked, resort could not verify)


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2022)

@mohater - to protect other Tuggers, you should report the scammer and they will be banned:                                                               

*Contact BBS Admin*


----------



## mohater (Dec 2, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> @mohater - to protect other Tuggers, you should report the scammer and they will be banned:
> 
> *Contact BBS Admin*


Done. Thanks!


----------



## mohater (Dec 13, 2022)

Request filled. 

Thanks to all who helped!!!


----------



## liwarren (Dec 16, 2022)

I'd be interested in knowing who the scammer is/was so I/we don't become his/her victim!


----------

